# Cross Slide Stop



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 8, 2009)

Back when I got my 10 x 18 Busy Bee lathe about 2 years ago, one of the first things I built was a carriage stop which I could clamp to the ways of the lathe. Since I don't use the power feed feature on my lathe, I have found the carriage stop to be very valuable when turning to a shoulder and similar operations. I even built a second one to use on the tailstock side of the carriage.
Now I am wondering about building something similar to be used as a cross feed stop, which would be a big help when turning to a specific diameter.
  I did a search and couldn't find one on this forum, and yet I am sure someone has built one before.---They just make so much sense that I am sure I'm not the first person to think of this.
Does anyone know of a post covering this issue?
Thanks---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay---Since nobody jumped on this right away, its going to turn into "How I made a cross slide stop" on my chinese 10 x 18" Busy Bee lathe. In the attached picture, you see the cross slide and four M6 tapped holes (two with bolts in them) that are going to be used to mount things.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll be looking with great interest Brian.
I think it's a great idea.


----------



## mklotz (Aug 8, 2009)

Normally a cross-slide stop is used to repetitively position the slide when cutting threads. Back the slide out at the end of a threading pass, move saddle to right, move slide back against stop, increase cut depth on (angled) compound.

If I want to cut several parts to the same size on the lathe, I just use the calibrated feed handle on the cross-slide. Set it to zero (or some other memorable value) after cutting the first one and stop at zero on the next one(s).

Or, even better, mount a DI to measure the motion of the slide, thus eliminating any problems with backlash.


----------



## tel (Aug 8, 2009)

I built one years ago Brian, but it doesn't get much use - I'll see if I can dig it out and take a pic later today, when the frost clears


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 8, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> when the frost clears



 ................. thought it never dropped below 20oC over there Tel ???

CC


----------



## dparker (Aug 8, 2009)

Brian: Thank you for all your contributions to this forum. I have been "playing" with model machining, pretty much self taught with much reading since the 1970's. HSM and Machinist's Workshop have shown some cross slide stops once or twice in the last several years. I cannot remember where I saw this design, it may have even been on this site.

My carriage stop is made of aluminum so it will not mark the dovetails on the cross slide.






The carriage stop is in the center front. It has two guide pins and a tightening all-thread across the split in the center. I have a 1/4-20 thread and lock nut with a calibration marked knob to set up the clearance needed. If you mark the thousandths on the knob, make sure you mark it in the direction that it will travel, please don't ask why I state this :wall:
If you desire I can get a better picture of it in a opened state to show the workings, just ask.
don


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 8, 2009)

Next step---A peice of 3/8" aluminum plate bolted to the cross slide. (As usual, I don't have the right type of bolts---these will eventually be counterbored and set flush with the top of the plate.)-And--a nasty peice of 3/8" x 1" hot rolled bar (Its what I had) bolted to the apron. And just a point--I want this cross slide stop to work in both directions of top slide travel, and I don't want anything extending out at the front of the lathe to interfere with my handwheels or to poke me in the belly!!!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 8, 2009)

> Okay---Since nobody jumped on this right away, its going to turn into "How I made a cross slide stop" on my chinese 10 x 18" Busy Bee lathe


Sorry there brian took a little afternoon nap. 
I made and used a one of these for team build one. It's usually called a threading stop but can be used for other things such as controlling the diameter of multiple parts. I used it to control some live tool milling.
Look here http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2286.0

My old south bend has a 1/4-20 hole drilled and tapped into the cross slide for one of these. I actually made three of these at once one is finished. .
I cut the dovetail on the shaper. Then sawed the three pieces apart. I then clamped them together and finished the sides. I then drilled a  # 7 hole on the end (tap hole ) then cut off the end on the band saw. Then opened up the hole for clearance and counter bored for the cap screw on the piece that was cut off (The movable clamp part) Then tapped the body . Drilling with a tap drill first ensured near perfect alignment of the parts when put back together. IIRC i cleaned up the saw marks with the sander. A saw on an arbor would likely be cleaner. I used aluminum figuring it would be genterler on the ways easy to machine and "In stock".
Hope this helps 
Tin


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Aug 8, 2009)

Brian,
Also away from computer most of today. Here's my variation on a cross slide stop. It uses the screw on the resettable dial to stop the rotation of the screw against a hinged stop block. The block is easily flipped out of the way when not needed:










The base of the hinged part clamps around the cross slide screw bushing.
I use it all the time when threading and also when doing duplicate parts with one critical dimension. I think it's less mushy than the more usual stop.
I hope you find this useful.
Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 9, 2009)

Dang!! I love it when a plan starts to come together. Now if I just had a pair of sliding clamp blocks I'd be finished.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 9, 2009)

So there we have it---finished!!! All it cost was a bit of my time. I still have to get the "correct" bolts to finish it off pretty. I haven't lost any cross slide travel, it doesn't stick out in front and poke me in the belly, and I have adjustable stops to limit travel in both directions, for repeatability when turning diameters, both inside and outside.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 9, 2009)

Nicely done Brian, another useful tool for your arsenal :bow:

CC


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, my grandma had it right!!! "Idle hands are the Devils workshop!" I got to looking at my cross slide stop, and thinking---'Wouldn't it be great if I could mount a dial indicator on there!" Perhaps its just me, but I don't have tremendous luck turning to an "exact diameter" using the marks on my cross feed handle dial. (I'm sure it has a proper name, but it escapes me right now.) So---lacking anything better to do on this rainy Monday, I spent the day in my toy shop and made the following.---Brian


----------



## tel (Aug 10, 2009)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> ................. thought it never dropped below 20oC over there Tel ???
> 
> CC



This time of year, in this area, it's battling to get UP to 5°C.


----------



## CrewCab (Aug 10, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> it's battling to get UP to 5°C.



Add a couple of degrees and that's pretty much our summer 

CC


----------



## cfellows (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a good setup, Brian. I never thought of putting the dial indicator on the back of the cross slide. I need to see if I can fit something like that to my Logan.

Chuck


----------

